

Show HN: SEOTweets.me - SEO links from Twitter - iamben
http://seotweets.me

======
iamben
Just a quick note - this site was a weekend project almost a year ago. I'd
been taking a more active interest in the area, this was an easier way for me
to digest a whole load of tweeters. I redesigned it this weekend to make it a
little cleaner and faster (slow queries!), and added a Twitter front end to
tweet stories that have had a certain amount of retweets.

See the site (or ask!) if you want a little more info on how it works.

Submitting now (following the redesign) as some of you may find it as useful
as I do. Enjoy :-)

